# 12" Cube （￣ー￣）Update! (ﾉ≧∀≦)ﾉ Update, Again! Upgrade to ADA 30-C! Rescape!



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Update!*

I removed all the stones awhile back and it looked somewhat like this. Yes, that's a *magical* balancing diffuser.










Then I got some more stems from AFA, and contracted *some sort of algae* from one of their plants. I had no idea the single string of green on my stem was such a nightmare! I left it on because I thought it would be some interesting organism. Well, you could say it was interesting... in a bad way. :lol: 

So after removing this much algae today...










The tank looked like this:










It's grown in a ton. I started off with only 4-5 stems of the rotala and now I have a jungle.  

Unfortunately since my tank has become a algae farm, I will be tearing it down this weekend. I'm going to be changing out the Mr.Aqua for a 30C. The 60p is going to be placed next to it and it is apparent the difference in glass quality. Here's a teaser shot. Wood soaking:


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Update! Upgrade! Rescape!*

Spent all afternoon working on the tank. Look at all that yummy algae while draining. It's holding the plants to the glass!










Carnage!










Switched out the Mr. Aqua 12" for an ADA 30-C!










Mr. Aqua cleaned out. Here's a comparison shot of the two. Night and day!










On the stand! 










Originally I was going to use this piece from Tom Bar:










But, he sent me 2 extra pieces and here's the scape now:



















I'll be getting some anubias nana/petite, bolbitis heudelotii, and narrow leaf java fern. Still not sure what I want to do though.


----------



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

Hardscape looks good so far! What kind of light are you using?


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

binako said:


> Hardscape looks good so far! What kind of light are you using?


Thanks! And congrats on being the first commenter after exactly 2 months! You should win a prize. :icon_lol:

It's just an ordinary cfl lamp.


----------



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

Whaaaat! I didn't even notice, haha. How weird. You take good pictures and have a nice setup. Have you decided on how you're going to plant it? Are you reusing the plants from the Mr. Aqua tank?


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

I like your set-ups. Wonder what caused such algae ... hopefully it will not show up in your fresh aquascape.

Glosso sure does grow like a weed hah.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

binako said:


> Whaaaat! I didn't even notice, haha. How weird. You take good pictures and have a nice setup. Have you decided on how you're going to plant it? Are you reusing the plants from the Mr. Aqua tank?


Thanks!  I'm not exactly sure yet. I just got a bunch of bolbitis huedelotti and marisilea minuta. Should be getting some nana/nana petite and needle leaf java fern soon. I'm going to be using the minuta for the foreground probably , but not sure about the rest.

I'm going to borrow my gf's tablet and see if I'm competent enough to mock something up. I've had an idea for awhile.



synaethetic said:


> I like your set-ups. Wonder what caused such algae ... hopefully it will not show up in your fresh aquascape.
> 
> Glosso sure does grow like a weed hah.


Thanks! 

The upgraded cfl I have in the lamp is a bit too powerful for the sides of the cube. It got the glosso to grow runners instead of vertically like before but it also covered the walls with algae. I would have been ok with the walls but not the hair algae that the plants from AFA brought in.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What camera are you using for these shots? So clear and focused, is it set on automatic? 

Anyways, nice scape, I especially like how the wood resembles the base of a tree. I been trying to get that look but all the pieces I get just look like a tree. 

Cool user name by the way.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good looking hard scape.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing driftwood, great placement as well! It already looks amazing!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Hardscape look really good. What fertilizer regime are you using? Something must be out of whack if you keep getting algae al over everthing.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Small Update:*

Put in an order of plants with Gordon. Got some plants from the lfs. Should be planting whenever I receive the package! 



FlyingHellFish said:


> What camera are you using for these shots? So clear and focused, is it set on automatic?
> 
> Anyways, nice scape, I especially like how the wood resembles the base of a tree. I been trying to get that look but all the pieces I get just look like a tree.
> 
> Cool user name by the way.


I'm using a 5dII with a 16-35 2.8. Not the ideal lens for these kind of shots but it works. I almost always shoot on manual, sometimes on Av. You'll find manual is much better for proper exposure as you practice more as certain lighting situations can trick your metering.

I think you might need some more gnarled wood. Go bug Tom Barr. 

Are we related? :hihi:



2in10 said:


> Good looking hard scape.


Thanks! ⌒∇⌒ 




chiefroastbeef said:


> Wow, that is amazing driftwood, great placement as well! It already looks amazing!


Thanks! Got really lucky with these two pieces as they were freebies. 



kwheeler91 said:


> Hardscape look really good. What fertilizer regime are you using? Something must be out of whack if you keep getting algae al over everthing.


Thanks! I was EI dosing, but stopped when I noticed the first signs of algae. It has partly to do with the powerful CFL I have on it.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

I noticed when I changed the title to include "ADA" I got my first comments after 2 months. Maybe I should throw ADA into every title?  Started a new thread with "ADA" in its title and got comments on the first day, what'd you know?


----------



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

ADA ID this weird algae, ADA how to stock 10 gallon tank, ADA my plants are melting...

I think I was actually lured in by the faces in your thread title, though.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Dude, I love that wood. Wow, that sounded wrong.

Seriously though, love the scape!


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Dude, I love that wood. Wow, that sounded wrong.
> 
> Seriously though, love the scape!


Thanks! I like my wood too. :icon_wink


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Small update:

Spent 2 hours planting with a small foreground plant then when filling the wood decided to float up and wreck the whole tank. Going out for ramen now, will fix it tomorrow when I'm not annoyed at the tank.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

FlyingGiraffes said:


> *Update! Upgrade! Rescape!*
> 
> Spent all afternoon working on the tank. Look at all that yummy algae while draining. It's holding the plants to the glass!
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Koi Kameon said:


> love, love, love the wood. not seeing the difference in the quality of glass you mentioned in that shot. Could you elaborate? I looked at thread bc it said 12" cube. Interested in downsizing a 5 gallon...


You messed up your quote. 

Are you talking about the 2 cubes next to each other? The left one has clearer, lighter glass. The Mr. Aqua cube has dark green glass, and is less clear. If you look at the bedding through the Mr. Aqua cube, you can see a green cast. 

What do you mean by downsizing? Both cubes are 7.5 gallons.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome hardscape. sorry to hear the wood floated and ruined your planting. can't wait to see an update!


----------



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha, the same thing with the floating wood happened to me a few days ago. I can't even remember how I had the driftwood arranged before it floated, so there goes that.

The ramen looks great; someone should make a food journal thread.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

FlyingGiraffes said:


> You messed up your quote.
> 
> Are you talking about the 2 cubes next to each other? The left one has clearer, lighter glass. The Mr. Aqua cube has dark green glass, and is less clear. If you look at the bedding through the Mr. Aqua cube, you can see a green cast.
> 
> What do you mean by downsizing? Both cubes are 7.5 gallons.


 I wanted something smaller than the 5 gallon and wanted a cube, and your 12" cube caught my eye. I had no idea how many gallons it held, but thanks to your thread I went looking for Mr. Aqua and ADA and found the smaller ADA Mini S and the Do!Aqua Mini-M. Thanks so much for updating your thread!


----------



## daygoboiz (Apr 20, 2012)

Any updates and pictures??


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

update please?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Updates indeed!

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

love the wood choice, tanks look awesome!! can't wait to see them filled!!!! very inspiring


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

One of these days I'll upgrade to ADA, looking great


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

This. This. This is dope.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Really love the wood setup! look forward to seeing how you plant this!


----------



## FreshwaterHunter (Aug 25, 2012)

FlyingGiraffes said:


> *Update! Upgrade! Rescape!*
> 
> 
> Switched out the Mr. Aqua 12" for an ADA 30-C!
> ...


I am guessing the darker aquarium is the Mr. Aqua? My bet is the clearer one is the Low Iron tank "StarFire" and the darker one is just regular plate. Mr. Aqua actually comes in both regular and Low Iron, so don't confuse the others that Mr. Aqua might be lesser quality. These are just two different kinds of glass which both companies carry both qualities of.


----------

